# Fish Abuse



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

my friend had a 29 gallon tank with like 4 chiclids in it all under like 4" and a pleco. he was good to them for a while then one day he got tired of it and didnt feed them or turn on the light for like 3 months he completely gave up on them. when i went over to his house by the 3rd month and i noticed his tank was all messed up with algae. i turned on the light to only find 1 fish left eating the remains of the pleco and it was all haggard lookin. so i rescued him and took him to my 55 gallon tank with like 6 other fish and they are all really young hes the biggest. but he is always scared and puts his face in the corner and doesnt eat. how do i get him to eat and more social.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

How long has the fish been in your tank? What species is it, and what species is it being housed with?

If this only recently happened, and the tankmates aren't took boisterous, there is a possibility the fish will come around within a few days.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

And shoot your friend :x


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

If the fish has been surviving on the remains of his dead tankmates, I'm more concerned about parasites affecting your other fish than I am about the fish not eating and hiding in the corner. Go back to your friend's house and get his tank so you can set it up as a quarrantine tank until the fish looks like it's going to be ok to keep with other healthy fish.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

its a firemouth chiclid or something like that not sure...and i have like 7 small mbunas with it now he seems to be getting better though and my friend wont give me his tank...and im helping him set it up again and goin to make sure he takes care of it...or else i get free fish


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If the fish isn't eating, it may have internal parasites.

The reclusive behaviour is also indicative of this.

Any white stringy feces? Bloating or emaciation?

You may need to treat the main tank for bloat at this point, or you can try adding epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G and see if this helps any. There are two treatment methods listed below my signature.

Kim


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

it started to eat more...but i died today


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

tomfoolery said:


> ...but i died today


 now who will look after your tank? :?


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

hahaha my bad i didnt hit the "t" im alive...but he the fish died....lol i feel dumb


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

tomfoolery said:


> hahaha my bad i didnt hit the "t" im alive...but he the fish died....lol i feel dumb


I get that feeling alot :lol: :dancing:


----------

